# Back Pain/Disc Herniation Issues (and where to go from here)



## Fairia (Sep 25, 2009)

*sigh* Wow, where to start? So many things going on in my life now besides just one so I hope I've explained everything here.

Been dealing with bladder and bowel incontinence for sometime (not quite as sure for the bowels) ever since a fall from 2 months ago and then severe lower back pain after the fall a week later that traced all the way down my right side leg and foot, part of the sciatica symptoms. A chiropractoc wouldn't touch me because of the sever pain and ended up at the E/R because my primary doctor was not in that day. No broken bones were found and they prescribed meds for pain, muscle relaxant and anti-inflamation. About a day after that, I found that it was hard for me to go to the bathroom to pee and slowly leaking as well as constipating. I've been using adult underwear for some time, uping on fiber intake and antibiotic medication since beginning self catheterizing. All the back pain I had is gone.

I've been to a uro-gynocologist, continuing chiropractic care, had a urodymanics test done and recently got results from the MRI. They discovered a disc herniation in the lumbar spine L5,S1 and will have a bone scan done soon and an EMG (Electromyograpgy) to test the nerves in the area. The other appoint to make if anything else is to see a neurosurgeon or orthopedic spine specialist. I've been doing small research today about treatment techniques and surgery would only be a last resort. If I had to choose which one, it would mostly be Microdisectomy.

Now, I'm also dealing with home front issues. I'm sure I've mentioned about my unhappiness in the group home I live in ever since terrible past experiences with housemates (finances, verbal abuse) and just hating those that work in the org. that I thought never helped me out or would have helped me out. Meeting after heated meetings just brought all of these issues out in the open and they kept stressing that they could've done something about the second housemate that was manipulative and threatened to never let me tell on her on what she did. I have been stressing that my care for my health is important and don't want it to be anymore dire. 

They're even suggesting I move into another house where staff is more available all because I never kept them up on most of all of this which I thought I have at some points (once again, memory problems), but the many cons of this house has extra people living there and a step down from all the basic living skills I've accomplished since I've been in the more independent apartment and I'm not so privy to dealing with other people with mental conditions more severe than mine. More than likely, I feel that's why I've tried to seperate from that since I feel I don't belong in that group for the care that might not fit me. I brought in the idea of either living with my father or one of my aunts, but the other cons are put in that too that I won't delve in here.

I'm been struggling with my stress and anxiety over everything that's going on; one of them involving (or possibly) my weight being mentioned. I don't even remember hearing that there are others in my familythat have diabetes for example except my brother, but was told it was possibly from a trauma. (along with hearing different things I've said in the past that I don't ever remember saying). But, I still keep that in mind and also heart conditions on my mother's side. Besides my back and incontinences, my overall health is great and hope it will be that way no matter what I weight or how old I am. For those that don't know, I'm 5'3" and about 240-250 (and even that I'm not sure if any new weight is related to the accident that caused all this), cholesterol, blood pressure, etc. all normal. But with push to shove, I've bookmarked sciatica exercises and stretching techniques for before and after any treatment plans. I might even give this book, _Great Shape: A Fitness Guide for Large Women_, a try.

For one thing before I close, I still worry about the stigma of being this size I am and others thinking I'm a walking stroke, heart attack, whatever. That is something that is a very sensitive topic for me, that and religion, also stemming from that one housemate. I also plan to request another type of therapy to help me manage and let go of the past, handle my mental perceptions better and balance it all out to be more trustful and think better of myself or why my memory is so bad or even if trauma and stress can effect it. I would really like to know what to do now to defend on my body shape and health without thinking I'm losing some battle with other people. And also, if anyone knows about support groups for people who have gone through spine/back injuries similar to mine and what will happen if, forbid, something did. 

Either way, I'm gonna need all kinds of therapy.


----------



## Fairia (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright, better make the time while I can to update what's been going on.

Obviously, I haven't been here for a month and for a good reason. I did make the move since posting this, and into a new housing I thought was more restrictive and all the hoopla about it. Frankly, being here isn't so bad yet. There is no limitations or feeling I'm being dampened. Environment is less stressful compared to living with the other housemate. But the down side is I don't have Internet or a computer (waiting for wi-fi laptop) and sharing a room with another person. I will be getting a new one come tomorrow, so I really hope there isn't any stress from this individual.

I still have the herniation and it feels like an eternity waiting to find out how the heck to even help this seeing a specialist, possibly making the nerve damages worse or close to never being repaired . Even the neurologist said surgery if used won't repair the damage but so far it's heresey. 

I am really, really hoping I can pee and poop again with resorting to developing an adult baby fetish just to cope with wearing adult diapers for the rest of my life. Also couldn't hurt to find a support group of others that live with this. 

I don't want to worry anyone w/ my absence and hope everyone can help me, thin of me if collective conscious really can work for a good recovery.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Oct 31, 2009)

Faeria, I'm glad things are looking up for you. That must be frustrating and painful, living with a herniated disc. Unfortunately, I know lots of people in that boat and I know the pain can be dreadful. I hope you can get in to see a specialist soon and get appropriate treatment!


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2009)

*Farina's comments in red. (They have been cropped.)
Moore's comment in blue.*


*No broken bones were found and they prescribed meds for pain, muscle relaxant and anti-inflamation. About a day after that, I found that it was hard for me to go to the bathroom to pee and slowly leaking as well as constipating. I've been using adult underwear for some time, uping on fiber intake and antibiotic medication since beginning self catheterizing. 


All the back pain I had is gone. *

*If back pain is gone, are you still on muscle relaxers, pain meds & antibiotics? If you are still on muscle relaxers (and I take these daily for muscle spasms & rigidity due to multiple sclerosis) do you realize that your bladder and your bowels are controlled by muscle action? When you take muscle relaxers it causes these muscles to lose part of their ability to hold or move your bowels, gas, and your bladder muscles to work right. I can tell pretty easy in my own body because when I take the pills the muscles in the irises of my eyes have trouble focusing and I cannot read print as well as normal.

Also, having diabetes will make you pee more often. The more your sugar is too high, the more frequently you will need to urinate. You could also try Kegel exercises. 

If you can get the bladder under control again, you could stop the antibiotics. The antibiotics can (and do) cause stomach upset in diarrhea. It happens to me every time I have to take antibiotics. 

As to prescription pain pills - they usually have a diminishing affect. The longer you take them, the less effect they have. The more pills you need to achieve what one or two pills used to do. Prescription pain meds are generally not a good idea for long term use. They can also make your skin itch, make your nervous, and if you have roommates  make you a target of theft.*

*I also plan to request another type of therapy to help me manage and let go of the past, handle my mental perceptions better and balance it all out to be more trustful and think better of myself or why my memory is so bad or even if trauma and stress can effect it. I would really like to know what to do now to defend on my body shape and health without thinking I'm losing some battle with other people. And also, if anyone knows about support groups for people who have gone through spine/back injuries similar to mine and what will happen if, forbid, something did. *

*This is not a traditional support group, but I think water aerobics would really help you. It would improve balance and let you interact with people in a positive way. It will also help with muscle tone and blood sugars. You could take a lotrimin (anti-diarrhea) pill a few hours before getting in the water. *

*Either way, I'm gonna need all kinds of therapy.*

*I have a second post with some additional alernative suggestions that will follow this one. M2M*


----------



## moore2me (Nov 1, 2009)

Farina, I have made several suggestions below. Just look thru the bunch and pick one or two that might work for you.

1.) If you continue to have trouble with roommates and think would like to have your own place, the state of Penn seems to have some help for disabled persons seeking to become homeowners. Below is some info one of the programs they advertised. 

http://www.phfa.org/forms/brochures/homeownership_programs/Disability_Brochure_2006.pdf

*Home Ownership Opportunities For Persons With Disabilities * (From the State of Pennsylvania) 

Offers fixed rate 30 year loans. Offers loans for accommodations for pre-owned homes. Offers zero interest rate assistance for down payments and closing cost assistance. Call for info at 1.800.822.1174. Website is www.phfa.org.

2.) If you do not feel comfortable living alone, Susannah has enjoyed getting an assistance dog. I know these dogs are also available for disabled people in the US. Sometimes state prisons have programs where inmates train dogs picked from the animal shelter.

3.) Some other Penn social programs are at the following site https://www.humanservices.state.pa.us/compass/CMHOM.aspx
You can also call them to get started in seeking assistance at 1-800-692-7462. 

4.)	You dont mention if youre interested in continuing your education, but that is another possibility for getting out of the housing crunch youre in now & also working on your job skills or just expanding your horizons. The following state website lists some programs the state offers on grants and loans http://www.pheaa.org/

You should also check with the individual colleges with what grants and loans they offer.

5. If you would consider looking for work - applying for a state or federal job would be probably best because they tend to have the best protection for disabled workers. If you do not feel able to work full time, you can work part time in a job sharing situation with another person. When I worked, there were several people that did job sharing 50/50.


6.) To learn more about your injury, you can search medical journals such as *Spine* at *Pub Med *using the following search engine.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/entrez?db=pubmed


Just type in a phrase like herniated disc absorbed for example. It gives you a summary of recent medical journal articles published on the subject of interest. The article is summarized and the last of the summary contains a conclusion that can be very interesting. 

Why I am bringing this up is that *it is possible for part or all of herniated discs to be spontaneously absorbed by the human body*. Pain management or other therapy may be needed tho during the healing period.


----------



## Fairia (Nov 9, 2009)

*If back pain is gone, are you still on muscle relaxers, pain meds & antibiotics? If you are still on muscle relaxers (and I take these daily for muscle spasms & rigidity due to multiple sclerosis) do you realize that your bladder and your bowels are controlled by muscle action? When you take muscle relaxers it causes these muscles to lose part of their ability to hold or move your bowels, gas, and your bladder muscles to work right. I can tell pretty easy in my own body because when I take the pills the muscles in the irises of my eyes have trouble focusing and I cannot read print as well as normal.

Also, having diabetes will make you pee more often. The more your sugar is too high, the more frequently you will need to urinate. You could also try Kegel exercises. 

If you can get the bladder under control again, you could stop the antibiotics. The antibiotics can (and do) cause stomach upset in diarrhea. It happens to me every time I have to take antibiotics. 

As to prescription pain pills - they usually have a diminishing affect. The longer you take them, the less effect they have. The more pills you need to achieve what one or two pills used to do. Prescription pain meds are generally not a good idea for long term use. They can also make your skin itch, make your nervous, and if you have roommates  make you a target of theft.*

[/QUOTE]

I'm no longer on those anti-inflammation/pain killer pills; just that anti when cathing. I still don't know why I keep having the bowel issues unless the herniation is blocking the rectum's path and affecting the substance of the bowel's consistency and texture or even if as you said the anti causing the constipation.

So now, if from what you're saying, it's a matter of retraining the muscles that control those fuctions, but what about the nerves: can that signal to you normally when you need to pee? Or is that just reserved for the muscles?

And the thing about peeing, 1. I don't feel when my bladder is full and 2. since I don't, it will leak anyhow and having no idea when to release or the retention that makes it difficult to release it anyway. Recently, I got my blood checked and it all checked normal.

But thank you guys for the leads.


----------



## Fairia (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, there's some good news to be had. I got a laptop for Xmas like I was promised, thanks to my brother. Now I'm just dealing with future issues of finding hot spots when I'm at home, still a bit tight to look for these wifi boxes for connections. Hopefully, when I'm out I'll have this handy and use those connections there to keep in contact back here. So everything is almost back on track, also taking some time to repair as I've had time to deal with "lack of's". I can say I'm back on for sure and thanks to those that are thinking about me and helping me out


----------



## rainyday (Dec 26, 2009)

Congratulations on the new computer, Fairia. I hadn't read this thread before. Hope you've gotten some relief from the other things that were going on too.


----------



## RJI (Dec 28, 2009)

Good Luck, 
I was in a nasty car accident 4 years back and resulted in several severely herniated disks. It was suggested that i have surgery by several doctors but the one i trusted most told me i could heal over time and with lots of physical therapy and pain. 
I had days where i could not get out of bed when the disks would hit the nerves and render my lower body almost useless. The most useful tip my chiropractor gave me was whiling lying on my stomach i was to arch my head back and do a pushup while keeping my stomach on the bed and relaxing my pelvic area. This pulls the spine into alignment and really helps with getting the disks back where they belong. I started doing this 1 or 2 times a day and got to where i was holding the position for a minute and repeating 5 times a set. 

One of the hardest things to deal with in the beginning was the bowel movement issues. I would actually eat less knowing i would be unable to perform that duty on days when my disks were bulging. As i was healing and the disks were getting towards center the issues just went away. 

I've been down the path you might be going so if you need and help or support or just have a question don't be afraid to ask. 

Stick with any P/T a doctor prescribes and do what you can at home. Getting flexible and strengthening your core are what helped me most and take baby steps.


----------



## Fairia (Jan 19, 2010)

I just wanted to make a quick post now that I have some free days to use the Internet. I'm visiting my dad's at the moment. 

I have been given the definite confirmation that the bladder issue is chronic on account of cauda equina syndrome. My guess is the syndrome is another way of saying a large herniated disc disrupted the nerves connected to the bladder. Again, surgery wouldn't repair the damage, though I'm not sure what the other benefits of doing spinal surgery would be despite that.:doh:

Not only that over my head, I'm now going through treatment for scabies. Washing everyday, doing laundry everyday, can't sit on couches or be near people etc. I know all this is just ways of testing me of remembering who I am. Just been difficult still for me to see myself as an adult despite having family members being family members with the feeling of regressing into a kid state, and living in a group home with supervision. Definitely makes it more of a challenge to pursue my dreams when I feel that I can't trust my own instincts without thinking that others, even people who care about me, that seem to know what my best interests are than even me.

Guess I'll just leave it at this for now.


----------

